# Household Liturgy



## AV1611 (Jun 10, 2008)

Household Liturgy « Ad Trinitatem


----------



## MW (Jun 10, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Household Liturgy « Ad Trinitatem





Deut 6:6, 7. "And these words, which I command thee this day, shall be in thine heart: And thou shalt teach them diligently unto thy children, *and shalt talk of them when thou sittest in thine house*, and when thou walkest by the way, and when thou liest down, and when thou risest up."

Lke 24:32. "And they said one to another, Did not our heart burn within us, while *he talked with us by the way*, and while he opened to us the scriptures?"

Why ruin a perfectly good opportunity to talk about the things of God with one's family?


----------



## brymaes (Jun 10, 2008)

> Why ruin a perfectly good opportunity to talk about the things of God with one's family?



Rev. Winzer, I guess that I don't understand the response. Wouldn't such a liturgy promote talking about the things of God?


----------



## MW (Jun 10, 2008)

theologae said:


> > Why ruin a perfectly good opportunity to talk about the things of God with one's family?
> 
> 
> 
> Rev. Winzer, I guess that I don't understand the response. Wouldn't such a liturgy promote talking about the things of God?



It promotes mindless religious action and quenches spontaneous, interested conversation.


----------



## Hippo (Jun 10, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> theologae said:
> 
> 
> > > Why ruin a perfectly good opportunity to talk about the things of God with one's family?
> ...



I agree, you have an opportunity for open discussion in a family that you do not really have in any other sphere, you can actually talk personally and directly to every member with a real knowledge of each parties condition and concerns. In some ways a liturgy is useful precisely because you do not have this advantages in a church services.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Jun 10, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> It promotes mindless religious action and quenches spontaneous, interested conversation.


----------



## raekwon (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, the site says that this is how this family _begins_ their meals. I would imagine that using such a liturgy before eating could spark all sorts of godly conversation _during_ the meal. Even a simple prayer of thanksgiving before eating has my daughter going on and on with questions about the Lord occasionally.

I think that this could be really useful.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 10, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> theologae said:
> 
> 
> > > Why ruin a perfectly good opportunity to talk about the things of God with one's family?
> ...



Around my former minister's dinner table on a Sabbath afternoon his family would criticise his sermon that morning. On one occasion, his oldest son proposed cutting his wages by one-third that week, because he only preached on 2 of th 3 points in his sermon.

Indeed, I was visiting him at his new congregation (Dervock, Co. Antrim) two Sabbaths ago when he preached on the sixth commandment that morning in which he condemned gluttony. His wife then subsequently ensured that he practiced what he preached by only giving him small portions of food at lunch.


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 11, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Well, the site says that this is how this family _begins_ their meals. I would imagine that using such a liturgy before eating could spark all sorts of godly conversation _during_ the meal. Even a simple prayer of thanksgiving before eating has my daughter going on and on with questions about the Lord occasionally.
> 
> I think that this could be really useful.


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 11, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Why ruin a perfectly good opportunity to talk about the things of God with one's family?



Perhaps you had better explain why beginning a meal upon the sabbath by a brief catechism on why the sabbath is important, praising God using a Psalm and then giving thanks to God for his bountful goodness will ruin a perfectly good opportunity to talk about the things of God with one's family? Surely the very opposite is the case?



armourbearer said:


> It promotes mindless religious action and quenches spontaneous, interested conversation.



I feel sorry for you if that is your view of liturgy.


----------

